# Feels weird being down here



## Meysha (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry I'm not really one of the creative bunnies this forum was intended for, but I did surprise myself yesterday when I drew this and thought you guys might like to see it.... seeing as though I haven't been posting any photos since for about forever. 

Drawn in photoshop with my trusty tablet. 





There's a slightly different version to this on my deviant art account. This one I just posted here has been slightly tidied up and I fixed her left arm some more so it didn't look too weird.

Aaaanyway, i don't draw... and i'm scared this'll just be a one off fluke... so I'm back to the tablet to keep practising now! :cheer:


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2005)

More importantly, did you have fun while you were doing it?  There's not a thing wrong with this piece, and you should definitely do some more!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 20, 2005)

I agree, I SERIOUSLY dig this style, and if I didn't know you suck at drawing (lol jk ) I would have thought this was a professional piece.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 20, 2005)

:blushing: you are too kind!!

And yes terri I had heaps of fun!! So don't worry I'll be doing more. :mrgreen:


----------



## LizM (Nov 21, 2005)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Karalee (Nov 23, 2005)

where the hecks her legs woman!

Just kidding, good job, I cant draw for beans so it looks neat to me


----------



## photo gal (Nov 27, 2005)

I really like this Vicky!!  Keep it up!!  : )


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 30, 2005)

very cool - looks like a fashion sketch!  Keep it up - you'll just improve!


----------

